# اللهجة المصرية: حطب عودي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

في أغنتيه عاشق الروح، يقول عبدالوهاب من كلمات الشاعر حسين السيد:
وكم من فجر صحّيته وصحّاني على عهودي
وحتى العين في غفلتها بتصحى دموعها في خدودي
تسبّح في الفضا شاغل شغلني عن حطب عودي
وهبت وجودي علشانه وعمري ما عشت لوجودي

ما المقصود ب"حطب عودي" في الأغنية؟
كذلك ما المقصود بكلمة "تسبّح" وتعود على من؟ هل تعود على كلمة "شاغل"؟ أم من؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## ammarsa25

*تسبّح *من السباحة
وأجل، تعود على شاغل

*حطب عودي*
الحطب هو كل ما جف من زرع وشجر
رأيي أنه يقصد أنه انشغل بذاك الشاغل عن عوده حتى جف
والله أعلم


----------

